# Catfish spots near Navarre.



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

Anyone know of any? It seems the fishing around bolivar blows. I've caught a few here and there but more turtles and bowfin. Was wondering if upstream more towards Navarre was any better.


----------



## T.McMillen (Jan 23, 2013)

I know this post is old, but i live in bolivar too. And the fishing has went to crap at the spillway! Theres actually a pretty good spot in dover on the tusc. Where the boat ramp is. I believe its the dover boating club or w.e but its a nice spot. As far as Navarre, guys at the shop live up that way and in massillon. They say its good for smallies and pike. Ive never had any luck up that way, but some of them go by the roll dams and get nice fish.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

dont forget about sippo lake for cats


----------

